# I  put up insulating shades last night... *fist pump!*



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 29, 2016)

We ordered three cell insulating window shades from blinds.com for the upstairs..   I put them up last night.  It was a sunny day in the low 80s today.  There is 1 window facing directly South, and 2 facing directly West.  The 2 facing East are shaded by Norway spruce and aren't a factor.  The temperature in the room rose 2 degrees.  Downstairs did not raise a single degree.  I think I'm going to like these shades!


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 29, 2016)

I loved mine but they do have an Achilles heel which is the strings, when they break, its very difficult to replace them. I had a set of three for my office that are about 8 years old. I lost the string on one set about 3 years ago and just broke another yesterday. There are places that will restring them but the shipping is ridiculous. There is also a website that sells parts to restring but the pulleys in the head works are really not designed to be taken apart and put back to together end. My later order of blinds have the side tracks and I ordered extra heavy duty lifting mechanism that has a loop of rope that turns a top shaft. So far so good. I am probably going to upgrade my originals to the side tracks.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 29, 2016)

At this point, I think ill be happy with 5 years out of them.  They were more than I'd have liked to have spent, but if they improve comfort and I can really cut my cooling bill this summer I'll be thrilled.   How do they work for you in the winter?  Of the 2 bills, that's the larger for me.

We were looking at a regular setup with strings for our next purchase.


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 30, 2016)

If you like them in the summer, you will love them in winter.

If you are buying more take look at the ones with side tracks http://cellularwindowshades.com/22-sidetracks


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 30, 2016)

I saw those at my DR's office.   I'll check them out!


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 30, 2016)

We put in Comfortex shades when we moved into our house ten years ago.  We got them at the Comfortex Outlet Store in Latham.  We have had no problems with the corded model but the cordless models keep on breaking.  They've replaced them under warranty (forgot the duration) and last couple of times are replacing with a different mechanism.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 9, 2016)

I do not have a single curtain or shade in my LR, DR or kitchen. The way the windows are setup, it would have made the rooms look really small and this allows for lots of sun! Everyone that comes in our house doesn't even notice the lack of window "treatments" (I hate that word!!).

Congrats on the install, you're gonna love them! My FIL has similar ones and needs them: the living room window faces south and is 4 feet high and 10 feet long! It's like a magnifying glass.

Andrew


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm not liking the cordless mechanism though.  I think future shade purchases will have a regular cord design.

Other than that I'm really happy with how they keep heat out.  The vynal frame is much warmer when I slip my hand around the side of the shade. I hope they do the same in the winter.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 10, 2016)

They make a big difference with radiant heat in the winter. Its night and day when standing in front of double pane window with the blinds open and cold. They are not so good with convective heat as the air gap to the glass is too wide so convective air flow starts. Room air gets in on the sides and the bottom and gets cooled by convective heat and then spill out the bottom. The side tracks help this but there is still some cold air leakage under the bottom of the shade. If the moisture level in the house is high in the winter, the also can be the cause of condensation on window frames as the window glass is colder than it would be without the shades.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Jul 10, 2016)

EatenByLimestone said:


> We ordered three cell insulating window shades from blinds.com for the upstairs..   I put them up last night.  It was a sunny day in the low 80s today.  There is 1 window facing directly South, and 2 facing directly West.  The 2 facing East are shaded by Norway spruce and aren't a factor.  The temperature in the room rose 2 degrees.  Downstairs did not raise a single degree.  I think I'm going to like these shades!



What was your temp rise before the shades were installed?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 10, 2016)

I can't honestly say.   It really depended on how cool the night air was and how sunny the following day was.  All windows in the big room faced south or west though.  I did get quite a rise.  I've wished a couple times I'd been bright enough to get low E glass in the windows. 
I pulled the 5k bit window AC out soon after I got the blinds and have been fine with it out.   But my standard operating procedure has always been to open the windows at night and close them in the morning.

The big room where the AC lived was 25 long and 12.5 wide.   It has a cathedral ceiling that follows the 9/12 pitch.  It's not a small room.  I used to have that 5k BTU and another larger, maybe 22 or 15k BTU in there.   Now I'm sure the 5 will work come August.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 10, 2016)

Make that a 12 or 15k BTU AC.  It barely fit in the 2 ft wide window.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Jul 10, 2016)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I've wished a couple times I'd been bright enough to get low E glass in the windows.



Careful what you wish for. I did the low E glass, added 4 months to the heating season. I'll take a few weeks of to much heat any day over needing more heat in winter. The solar gain in the fall and spring is gone with low E, very much missed.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 11, 2016)

IntInteresting... Never thought of it that way.  I have it on a storm door facing south and it really cut down on the heat coming in.  It goes to a landing that heads directly to the basement.  It isn't heated either, but is part of the building envelope so I never noticed it being cooler.

The wife and I discussed ordering more blinds but with the traditional pull cord.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 12, 2016)

It's surprising you've had issues with those cordless shades, @velvetfoot.  Our whole house is done in cordless Comfortex cellular shades.  They range from more than ten years old to several I purchased just this year, and almost every year in-between.  Haven't had a single one fail, but we do have one (out of maybe 25 that sometimes takes a yank or two to retract properly.

The real slick ones are the motorized ones I just put in our office.  Two shades are behind our desk, and it's impossible to reach them without climbing up on the desk, so we went motorized with remote on those.  So fun to watch them go up and down on their own.

Our only issue with Comfortex is that you can order the same color in different years, and get completely different fabric (not just a different color, but a completely different sheen, weave, etc.).  Because of this, there's no hope to ever replace a single shade in a room, you must always do the whole room on a single order.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 12, 2016)

This color matching is what I'd dread if, for example, the cat took to scratching one up.
I just got a call from Comfortex that they repaired it.  I'll pick it up at some point.  It was within the 3 year warranty of the last repair.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 12, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> This color matching is what I'd dread if, for example, the cat took to scratching one up.
> I just got a call from Comfortex that they repaired it.  I'll pick it up at some point.  It was within the 3 year warranty of the last repair.


Step 1:  Kill the cat, make it look like an accident.
Step 2:  Buy new shades for the whole room.  It's your only hope of getting a match, based on my limited experience.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 13, 2016)

I went upstairs last night and heard an odd noise.  The wife has turned the air conditioner on while it was sitting on the desk...  Not in the window. I pointed out that it was heating up the room.  She was fine with that. And would probably start puking water all over the desk soon, a little surprised to learn that.  Somehow it was my fault, so the ac is now in the window.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jul 13, 2016)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I went upstairs last night and heard an odd noise.  The wife has turned the air conditioner on while it was sitting on the desk...  Not in the window. I pointed out that it was heating up the room.  She was fine with that. And would probably start puking water all over the desk soon, a little surprised to learn that.  Somehow it was my fault, so the ac is now in the window.



That's hysterical. She blonde by any chance?


----------



## Ashful (Jul 13, 2016)

She's been watching the Simpsons.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 13, 2016)

Lol!   Women still mystify me. Their minds just work different.


----------



## lml999 (Jul 21, 2016)

I have a glass door and two fixed glass units between my den and outside deck. It's about 70 sq feet of glass, facing south west, and it gets full mid-day exposure. The den heats up quite a bit as a result. There are two skylights facing the same direction as well.

I've been thinking about different ways to mitigate the summer exposure. I think I need a 2-3' extension on the roof overhang to shade the glass. The soffit is about 8' above the deck surface.

So, rather than curtains (block the view) or film (which will help in the summer but hurt in the winter) or a retractable canvas awning, I'm thinking about a lightweight wood structure that shields the summer sun, but doesn't catch rain or snow. I could also make it removable...but I'm not sure that's necessary. I think the key is to get the dimensions and the shading right for summer time...the winter sun will be lower in the sky and won't be blocked by the shading. 

The other key is to make sure it has good wife acceptance factor. 

Something like this pictured below. That's not my deck.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 21, 2016)

How do heating costs compare to your cooling costs?  Assuming you spend at least 4x as much on heating as you do on cooling, I'd be just running the AC more in summer, and focused on maximizing winter solar gain.


----------



## lml999 (Jul 21, 2016)

Ashful said:


> How do heating costs compare to your cooling costs?  Assuming you spend at least 4x as much on heating as you do on cooling, I'd be just running the AC more in summer, and focused on maximizing winter solar gain.



The den is a big room, and it gets toasty. Also, we don't have central air (yet...). Those wood shades should block summer sun but not the lower winter sun...

We will probably add central air next spring. I hate window AC units!

By then we will have a good sized PV setup providing the juice for AC.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 22, 2016)

I used to have a similar issue with a angle bay window on my house. The sun really cranked in an warmed the house up. I installed a PV array that hangs off the front of the house over the angle bay. I adjust the angle seasonally. It shades the angle bay completely in the summer but allows in the sun in the winter. It really makes big difference in the temperature in the house on hot days. I expect that it saves a bundle on AC. Unfortunately for most folks it looks too "technical".


----------



## Dobish (Jul 22, 2016)

we have them in the majority of our windows. In the winter, we could not get our bedroom to be over 63º when it was dark out, but we put the insulating shades in and now we can get it significantly warmer.  We open ours in the day, then close them when the sun isn't on them in the winter. In thesummer, we do the exact opposite. I wanted to get them for our windows in the front of the house, that get the most amount of sun in the summer, but we also wanted to be able to see out of them so we can look out the windows.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 30, 2016)

Last Sunday I installed 9 insulated shades with a pull cord.  Much better IMO.  Its so smooth compared to the cordless.  One difference is the cordless has 3 little squares of fabric, where the pull cord only has 2.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 30, 2016)

We've been installing motorized with remote.  Much easier to reach in very deep window sills, particularly when there's a desk or dresser below window.  I'm envious of those with newer houses, who have full auto shades.  Go up and down automatically, as the seasons and sun dictate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 30, 2016)

How are those powered?  Batteries or did you have to run a line?


----------



## Ashful (Sep 1, 2016)

Running a line would be ideal, but in my old plaster-on-stone house, batteries were the only option.  It takes maybe eight AA batteries in a long battery pack tube, that plugs into the motor controller.  The tube can be mounted to the window casing behind the shade, or in my case I just set it inside the header of the shade, as there's plenty of empty room in there.  I can't say how long they last, but I anticipate changing them every second year, just to avoid leakage.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, I'd be afraid of leakage if they're in for too long too.


----------



## Texas123 (Sep 8, 2016)

We installed insulated curtains on the front living room window years ago and noticed an almost immediate difference in the summer time temperatures and they also insulate in the winter. I would recommend insulated curtains for any residence or at least the main stove room.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 10, 2016)

I've been noticing condensation on the window now that there isn't a lot of air movement over them.  Has anybody had a mildew situation from these blinds?


----------



## Ashful (Nov 10, 2016)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I've been noticing condensation on the window now that there isn't a lot of air movement over them.  Has anybody had a mildew situation from these blinds?


Yes, but that was in a bathroom.  Also, peeling paint on wood windows.

Pull 'em down and night, but be sure to put them up during the day, so things can dry.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 11, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Yes, but that was in a bathroom.  Also, peeling paint on wood windows.
> 
> Pull 'em down and night, but be sure to put them up during the day, so things can dry.


Ditto.  Also on a north-facing kitchen fixed and side casements, for whatever reason.  I just installed a bathroom fan timer (mechanical, from HD) to hopefully help as well.
I try to keep them up during day and wipe them down.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 11, 2016)

I had a paint issue in the bathroom until I installed a humidity sensing fan.  Sometimes the wife turns it off, which is irritating, but not a battle I choose to make.


----------



## Dobish (Dec 2, 2016)

i only have 1 window that has moisture issues and that is the only single pane window left in the house. it is right above the stairwell, so the hot air comes up the stairs from the stove, and it is just drafty enough that I get condensation buildup behind the blinds. It only gets about an hour of morning sun, so it never really goes away. once it gets really cold, it just ices over and stays that way until spring


----------



## lml999 (Feb 12, 2017)

Revisiting an old thread...I installed about 20 Ecosmart shades around the house...they seem to block a lot of the cold coming from the window at night. In the morning, I'll raise the shades so that we get get some solar gain.

BTW, for those of you that have purchased insulating shades, remember to take a credit for their cost on your federal return. I think there's a 10% credit available.


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 12, 2017)

I think the tax credit was for a set amount, once you had received the cumulative max that was it.

I feel that my insulating blinds with side tracks were just about my best investment for energy savings .


----------



## lml999 (Feb 12, 2017)

peakbagger said:


> I think the tax credit was for a set amount, once you had received the cumulative max that was it.
> 
> I feel that my insulating blinds with side tracks were just about my best investment for energy savings .



Agreed. We only had a handful of windows for which the sidetracks worked. All the others have beveled trim. Oh well...


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 12, 2017)

I did have to re-trim a couple of windows by packing out the clamshell trim to be thicker in a few spots to get them to fit.


----------

